# Buckshot Big Shot Climber



## Unclebuck99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what happened to this brand?  I can't find a webpage or any info on the company?


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont know but I have one in good shape I dont use I will let go for $75.00 if interested. I"m below atlanta in jackson. Can maybe meet you in mcdonough or stock bridge. I can take pics if you think you might want it. Just sitting in my garage.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 4, 2009)

Google Equalizer Deer Stands, they now make them.


----------



## yelojaket (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Glenn, check these out:  http://www.supermagstands.com/  This guy used to be with Buckshot before he ventured out on his own.

I have one of the original Buckshot Big Shot stands thats got to be 15 or 20 yrs old. Also have a Centershot and two of the Supermags as well....they are awesome stands that I'm relatively comfortable pulling a "dark-to-dark" hunt in...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2009)

yelojaket said:


> Hey Glenn, check these out:  http://www.supermagstands.com/  This guy used to be with Buckshot before he ventured out on his own.



we have a couple of big shots and one of the caddilac ultra lights from the link above.  I think I like the caddy better and its lighter and less expensive.

nice stands


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## marknga (Jul 11, 2009)

We have some old Buckshot Cadiallac's and man they are the best sitting stand I've ever been in. 
Thanks for posting that link I was wondering if they were still making them.

Mark


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 15, 2009)

I have 3 Buckshot Bigshot stands- love 'em and can sit in them all day. Equalizer now makes em- haven't tried one- looks about the same. Drive thru my neck of the woods in midday deer season and you can count dozens in back of trucks- everyone loves em around here. Probably doesn't hurt having a retailer here in a small town though.


----------



## Wrench Turner (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw you had a buckshot deerstand for sale.  Do you still happen to have it for sale? If so how much would you like for it?


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2010)

I drug my Buckshot Bigshot Magnum out of the garage and it's now loaded up in my truck.  Gonna use it for a long sit tomorrow.

I recently contacted the Equalizer stand company and was told they are not able to fill orders right now due to supplier issues.

This Buckshot is a brute, heavy and not the easiest to set up.  It is perfect, though if you are wanting to set it up and leave it for a few days.  It's very stable to shoot from, too.

For walking in/out with a stand I much prefer my Goliath.  Gonna replace it in the offseason with a new version...the Titan.


----------

